# S3 - 2007 Radiator fan removal --tips--?



## dp-ache (Nov 30, 2016)

Hiya guys. I have a 2007 Audi S3. I need to place a new fan (smaller fan) behind my radiator and would love to find some sort of youtube walkthrough or any other additional picture walk-through for this. There's pipes everywhere and it's quite a bastard trying to undo everything. Can the fans be taken off from the top of the vehicle without having to go through the bumper? I took the bumper off already to have a look/see and turbo cooler/air con cooler are blocking my way through to the front. 

Help would be absolutely appreciated!


----------

